# Ubuntu - Intel Matrix Storage Manager - Help



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Ubuntu 2.6.31 - 14 generic

I'll try to be as brief as possible. Problem began with RAID0 failure using 2 WD FALS1001 HDDs. I was unable to boot so I replaced the drives with 2 new FALS1001. Installed Win7 64 Ult, installed/updated all drivers/OS and had the same problem with one of the RAID drives again. Usually blue screens with Kernel_stack_inpage_error. I have Intel Matrix Storage version 8.5.0.1030 and can usually boot back into windows even when one disk out of the array shows unknown error (0) and reset the disk to normal. Now it seems to be progressing worse and hit or miss, I can get Windows to load 1 time out of 20 posts. Sometimes the array shows normal, sometimes failed, sometimes unknown error (0) and other times, everything shows normal and healthy and attempts to boot windows but has read errors or unable to find OS errors.

I simply want to access my data via Ubuntu so I can back it up and wipe the drives for re-installation. I see that Intel shows support for Linux but I'm lost as to what I need to do next. Intel link: http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/CS-020663.htm
I currently see one of my drives listed in Ubuntu as a RAID component and the other is listed as a hard drive with unknown information.

I have loaded mdadm but I'm unfamiliar with how to use it. 

Any help in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Okay well I am not to familiar with this but I will give it a shot. Let me see if I undersand that you just want to remove all the data off the drives and move it to another drive? 

For starters I would like to see a couple of things. The major thing is to find out what the ouput for.

```
sudo fdisk -l
```
I would also like to know if you can see the drive in the places menu?

This will help a lot.

Cheers!


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes, I want to remove the data from the RAID drives and put on a single drive or to USB or burn to disk.

I can not see the drives under Places. There was some option to mount the drives under Places and when I attempted that, I received an "Unable to mount location" error.

Opening the terminal and typing the sudo fdisk -l command, I received the following:
[email protected]:~$ sudo fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
[email protected]:~$ 

-------------------------------------------------------
This time when I booted, everything under the Intel Matrix CTRL-I Screen showed as normal. Screen shot shows error and terminal. The screen shot 2 shows the Disk utility under System/Administration.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am not able to read the error that you are getting. If you could enlarge that image it would be great.

As for moving your information to an external source there are a couple of options. One is to use the drag and drop method. That should work for most of your files. The other is to use the terminal. To do this you will need to know the exact paths for your hdds. That is why I had you post the fdisk -l. You would want to put something like this in terminal.

```
cd /dev/sdb/name_of_file /dev/sdX
```
Let me know if this makes sense to you.

Cheers!


----------

